
Abandon profitable one man company? - erkken
Hi. I have since about 5 years been running a self funded B2B SaaS, with around $150k ARR. With marginal costs, it gives an ok income. I have done all the development and sales myself - not because I like to work by myself, it&#x27;s just that I haven&#x27;t had a need for assistance so far.<p>However, I feel the market (quite niche product) is being a bit saturated and I have quite a few competitors as well which are much larger in terms of team size. Still, huge corporations choose my solution because they like it more.<p>Some Fortune 500 companies run it on a daily basis.<p>The thing is, I miss colleagues and I have lost a bit of my motivation and drive since I have come to the understanding that it won&#x27;t grow much more.<p>That&#x27;s also why I do not want to take more people on board.<p>I&#x27;m thinking about just quitting and doing something else or maybe joining a corporate instead (basically just to get some colleagues). Also the feeling of working for something together as a team - and the feeling of being needed. I have outside of work a social life with family and friends, but as soon as I am working I feel a bit lonely. Working in a coworking space is nice, but the problems I face now and then at work are still my own so to speak.<p>I do not expect an answer because I guess only me knows what I want, just wanted to see if others have been in this situation?
======
JSeymourATL
> Also the feeling of working for something together as a team - and the
> feeling of being needed.

Consider a joint-venture. Combining forces with another firm to provide
additional products & services to your clients.

On this subject, Jay Abraham is masterful >
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6515635-the-sticking-
poi...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6515635-the-sticking-point-
solution)

------
rishirishi
Don't abandon it and don't sell yourself short to a large corporation. If you
are needing to be surrounded by a team, then let's chat. I also loathe going
solo on a project for similar reasons. Over the past few months, I've been
able to manufacture a schedule that has opened up a lot of time for me to
explore serendipitous projects.

Hit me up.

------
ytNumbers
Figure out what exactly you want to do after you end your solo lifestyle. Once
you've done that, then sell the business. It should net you a tidy sum. If
your heart's no longer in it, then sell it to someone who will embrace your
SaaS with gusto.

